# Haibike Rookie 20



## Cortezsi (12. August 2010)

Hallo,

1. Was spricht für und dagegen für ein Haibike Rookie 20?
2. Welche Alternativen gibt es?
3. Macht eine Federgabel in der Größe Sinn?

Danke vorab!


----------



## chris5000 (13. August 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. Was spricht für und dagegen für ein Haibike Rookie 20?
> 2. Welche Alternativen gibt es?
> ...



1) Dafür: Vermutlich, dass Du es in einem Laden in Deiner Nähe zur Probefahrt verfügbar vorfindest.

Dagegen: Unnötig hohes Gewicht, Vorhandensein einer Federgabel, Tretlager viel zu hoch in der Geometrie (so zumindest mein optischer Eindruck beim Betrachten von Bildern) --> Knie stoßen gegen Ellenbogen, kein effizientes Pedalieren möglich.

2) Neben den bekannten großen Marken wie  Cube, Specialized usw. die sich aber m.E. allesamt nicht groß vom Haibike unterscheiden:

Marin Hidden Canyon
Islabikes Beinn 20 
Superior XC 20

3) In 95% der Fälle: Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (13. August 2010)

Und noch zum Haibike: Eine 3-fach-Garnitur an 20" ist m.E ebenfalls in 95% der Fälle fehl am Platz.


----------



## Cortezsi (13. August 2010)

Danke Chris!

Ab welcher Körpergröße macht ein 20 Zöller eigentlich Sinn?


----------



## chris5000 (13. August 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ab welcher Körpergröße macht ein 20 Zöller eigentlich Sinn?



Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Die Geometrien sind dafür zu verschieden.
Entscheidender als die Körpergröße ist vor Allem die Schrittlänge.
Im Prinzip müsste Dir der jeweilige Hersteller sagen können ab welcher Schrittlänge/Körpergröße ein bestimmtes Modell geeignet ist.
Islabikes hat dafür eine Tabelle (klick) online. Dass dort zwei verschiedene 20"-Räder für gänzlich verschiedene Körpergrößen angeboten werden, zeigt schon deutlich, dass sich keine pauschale Aussage für "20 Zoll" treffen lässt.

Gruß,
Chris


----------

